# nipples showing more then before



## OneEyedWonder (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a gorgeous little girl named Bansidhe, I recently got a young boy rat and while i was fixing their cages up, I had them in the same cage. I know this is a nono, but he is only probably a month and a half old... I took her out today noticing that she has grown a lot since I've gotten her. I'm not just talking length but gerth too. I have them on a mix of adult rat food and low protein dog food to add the extra umph for them being under a year. Anyway, I held her up and i noticed the area around her nipples looked a bit like she had just started picking at them. They were definitely more noticeable then when I got her. She doesn't have that pear shape, but she has been acting odd...I mean she started acting anxious whenever i have her out. Huphing at me and shaking which she never has done before. She has also been having accidents outside her cage which is weird as well. Could this all mean she is preggers?


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

month and a half old -> 6 weeks old.

Breeding age starts kicking in by five weeks.

I'd say she's definitely pregnant.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Can you get pictures?

How old is your girl? While rats Can mate at 5 weeks females will rarely let a male that is smaller then them mate with them (part of survival of the fittest, if your smaller your not fit).

So I wouldn't say it's a guarantee she's pregnant, it depends on how old/big she is and how big this little guy is.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

*While males can breed at five weeks old i was told that they don't usually breed with a female that is bigger then they are. I know that i had two males in the cage with five females (thanks to my son) and none of the girls got pregnant. The boys were six or seven weeks old and the girls were five months old. I would get pictures taken and post them so that we can see exactly what you're talking about. 
I would take a pic now and post before and after if possible and also would take pics of the males and the female so we can see a size comparison...
*


----------



## OneEyedWonder (Nov 5, 2012)

girl is the white one








her with her little sister who is just about 2 weeks older then the boy


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

To me she looks like a normal rat, keep an eye on her though.


----------



## OneEyedWonder (Nov 5, 2012)

i was just worried i guess she was just acting funny and I've never kept females before. Lol Thank you for taking a look for a paranoid mom! =)


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Such cute rats.... I'm sorry I had to say that


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

(Sorry about this most right here just ignore it, my iPad had a glitch that wouldn't allow me to delete my accedently post)


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

How old is the girlie and how long since they were together?
And is her eye ok? Is that just a bad camera moment?!


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm glad Maltey pointed out her eye too, it looks weird in both of her pictures [the ones with her face in it]


----------

